# buy MUFE in Australia here!



## lizzymcfizzy (Nov 29, 2009)

hi girls

I just wanted to share this website with you, the only place online besides ebay where we can buy Make Up Forever!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They are in Adelaide.

https://www.mediamakeup.com.au


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 29, 2009)

Yah I bought from them at IMATS


----------



## Superkaz (Dec 1, 2009)

Great team of ladies there.


----------



## indybrat (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if they do samples?  I really want to try the MUFE HD.  I'm NW20 in Studio Sculpt (which I sometimes think is a smidge too dark) From what I've read this should make me 115 in MUFE.  The pictures of the models on the Sephora website make it look a bit dark and I think maybe the 110 would be better.  Given the cost of the MUFE I want to make sure I get the right shade.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes they do samples if you ring up and pay with credit card.

I'm not sure about the 115 shade in the HD but the 115 in Mat+ is very light, lighter than any MAC foundation.

HTH


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 9, 2010)

YAY thank you!! I was just running out of my MUFE foundation- so glad I decided to come back to the aussie part of the forum to look around!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

do they ship to New Zealand?


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

dont worry they do!! yay!!!


----------



## Honeylust27 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you! 

  	Its great to hear about websites where we can get access to other brands.


----------



## lucym1 (Nov 13, 2010)

you can now also buy a limited range of mufe at www.pmstudio.com.au some of the prices are cheaper than media makeup eg. HD foundation is $59 instead of $75
  	i think they have a shop in Sydney too


----------



## chanelchic (Dec 28, 2010)

lucym1 said:


> you can now also buy a limited range of mufe at www.pmstudio.com.au some of the prices are cheaper than media makeup eg. HD foundation is $59 instead of $75
> i think they have a shop in Sydney too


  	I've been there - they're just on Dank St, in Waterloo. Really great makeup shop, and they stock Face Atelier as well. The girls there are really friendly and helpful.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks Lucy!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 8, 2011)

awww it's too bad they don't stock all colours... I have plenty of my shade (38) in face and body but I'm running low on full cover concealer and all their shades are too dark on me!! nooo...


----------

